# Tank Shots



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK this is the thread to post your tank shots.

please feel free to post in your own thread also


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

I would post mine but I have no scanner or digi cam so I sent some pics to Xenon just to find out he to has no scanner


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> I would post mine but I have no scanner or digi cam so I sent some pics to Xenon just to find out he to has no scanner


 Tell him to take pics of the pics, if you do it right, turns out fair


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Aquarium Corner


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn I love this board...I can attach a pic !









29g:
- 12" TSN
- 8" Electric Catfish
- 4" Red Devil
- 6" Pleco

I know it's bare to the bone...but it makes cleaning up easy ! Talk about 5-10% water change everyday...









edit: oops wrong pic


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I like the tank decorations accr


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

accr that is the most ghetto, piece-of-sh*t tank setup i have ever seen. Put some stuff in there, let your fish hide a little and enjoy themselves for christs sake. I really hope you have room for the TSN when it outgrows that tank in about 1 month from now


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn xhortly great ass deco..


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> accr that is the most ghetto, piece-of-sh*t tank setup i have ever seen. Put some stuff in there, let your fish hide a little and enjoy themselves for christs sake. I really hope you have room for the TSN when it outgrows that tank in about 1 month from now


























The TSN is in his own 5.5g now..







LOL

No! J/K.... Got him a 90g long tub/indoor pond all to his own







.

Who needs deco.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

old setup for my 75 gal for oscars, plecos, silver dollars one bluegill and one striped rapheal catfish


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

55 and 75








29








10









~Will.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i have tank pics but their so ridiculously blurry from a crappy $20 digi camera that its not even worth the effort :sad:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam my tank looks like sh*t compared to those 
even accr's is nicer


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats hard to believe


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

NIce as pictures! I wish i had a bright enough lighting system so i can take clear clean pictures


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> thats hard to believe


 Ya'r just jealous


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

my 55 for now there will be more to come.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

my little tank


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet mate


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Here is my 75g African tank:
8 Tropheus moorii "chiwina reds" 
8 Neolamprologus leleupi "fire crackers" 
3- Synodontis petricola's
3- Albino bristle nose pleco's.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

*Update* Now it's africans..


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Here is my pride and joy blue Discus.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

More discus tank pics, that first one I took with a kick ass 35 mm not my sony mavica.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

no p's in this tank, just discus.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice discus bosox


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

Very nice set up i take my hat off to you all








this is one of mine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my 55g


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

my new set up


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

This is my friends 65 gal.(and his sons head!)


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

i got about 10 to post so here we go


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

another


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

another


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

this is before I had it stocked with the eel and the clown trigger


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

and another one


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

here is a shot of my panda puffer, he eats like a champ


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

here is my friends tank i bought the clown trigger from, he has the baddest ass green moray


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

body shot of the green moray


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

this dude is a monster


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

hope you liked the pics


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

150 salt tank.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

#2


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres my 29 Planted convict tank


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Pics no workie Ice.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

This is a tankshot of my newt & goldfish tank









heres a handy vid


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

puffefish tank


----------

